# Rhythm/Back up Vocals in GTA (Brampton)



## jbird8306 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey I'm new here, good to see people trying to make canadian music more known with sites like this...anyways...

My name is Jason, 23 living in Brampton I play rhythm with back up vocals, I'm looking for people to jam with start a new project, maybe do the odd cover tune...I have my own transportation and gear, my influences are main stream rock so Korn, Three Days Grace, Breaking Benjamin, Chevelle, Staind, Green Day, Metallica, STP, Nirvana way more...interested give me a shout
[email protected] (also msn)

Lata!


----------



## jbird8306 (Apr 28, 2006)

bump...bump...


----------

